
Apple’s iPhone 11 shows warning on lock screen for third-party replaced screens - commoner
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20884287/apple-iphone-11-pro-max-display-screen-replacement-verification-warning
======
commoner
Title correction: "third-party" should be replaced with "non-Apple" or "non-
genuine" to be precise.

~~~
zaphirplane
Because Apple doesn’t make its own screens?

~~~
commoner
Repair shops in Apple's Authorized Service Provider program are third parties,
but their screen replacements should be fine.

I would have changed the title myself, but I missed the deadline.

